# My baby spilo



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

1 tank shot as well, its a 20 G long.

http://pictures.care2.com/view/1/246508491


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

they are very cute when that age.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Nice fish man....good luck with it.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Those are cute. Looks like a dictionary picture I once looked at on piranha definition.


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks guys, though "cute" wasn't an adjective I was hoping for, but I'll take it, hehe. when he gets bigger, ill make sure to post some more.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice one i have a 4.5" i got from ron at fishpost


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

> giovanni82 Posted on Jan. 29 2003,15:08
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Thanks guys, though "cute" wasn't an adjective I was hoping for, but I'll take it, hehe. when he gets bigger, ill make sure to post some more.


that 2 inch gold spillo looks ferocious


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Your making me want one. QUIT IT  
-Kevin-


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Whats the growth rate on thoses spilos?


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Extremely slow like most serra species are.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

How long can put it in a 29g?


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

From what I have read, they can grow up to 1.5 inches a year, then when they hit around 6 inches or so, their growth rate slows down considerably. So with 29 gallons, you can do the math, and I guess it would depend at what size you think your spilo is too big for that tank. Mine is in a 20 gallon now, when he gets to be 5-6 inches, Im gonna get him a new tank, at least a 40, though a 55 would be sweet.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

They grow a little faster then 1.5 inches a year.. more like .5 a month. 








This guy is 5 months old. The majority of them will grow to about 9 inches, although im sure there have been a few 11 inch freaks. IMO a 29 is sufficient for two years, depending on the growth rate you are getting, a 40 Breeder is suffiecient for life, unless you wanted him to be your main fish, in that case a 75 would be nice.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Now THAT is a nice looking p!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

you should see him in the daylight, that picture cant really show his true colors (purple green yellow)..I keep all my tanks in areas where sunlight hits them for a least part of the day to bring out the natural colors of the fish. I am not really bothered by the occasional algae bloom. This gold is also a mean bastard, and despises when you point the finer at him. :veryangry:


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Well don't point your finer at 'em LOL


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

both of you have some nice fish.
wes


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

A nice start.. maybe when i get out of college, I can start keeping some monsters like you have.


----------

